# TT Forum Reps



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Can I please have the official line on why it has been deemed necessary to start appointing 'TT Forum Reps'.

Not after a lenghty discussion / argument just the reason why this has been deemed appropriate or necessary and how this supports the idea of a symbiotic relationship between the forum and club to promote clarity between their respective members.

Thanks.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The position is to cover the specific events the TT Forum has had to start supporting since the club is no longer allowing TT Forum members (non TTOC members) on stands it is organising at these events. This is partly to let people know that the TT Forum is now officially supporting these events with a recognised organiser and a practical one of increasing the capacity for PM communication within that role.

As the TTOC local reps are continuing to do an excellent job of supporting all forum members for the events they organise this symbiotic cooperation remains unchanged and is greatly appreciated.


----------

